# Too much wax ?



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Second wax of the spring last weekend but have I used too much (I thought I was going sparingly) ?
If i run a finger across the paintwork the sheen sort of changes (nowhere near enough chage to caall it a smear).
Or do I need to polish harder (my arms were giving out as it was !).


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

sometimes it does that with a second coat, maybe best to give it a quick rinse/wash or spray it with some detailer.

Stevie


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

What wax did you use?...if Swissvax then L9WTT's advice is spot on (glad you remembered Stevie  )

Dave


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

Jac-in-a-Box said:


> What wax did you use?...if Swissvax then L9WTT's advice is spot on (glad you remembered Stevie  )
> 
> Dave


Lol Dave im a quick learner


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Swissvax Saphir = looks like a car wash for me today then


----------



## L9WTT (Nov 22, 2008)

liffy99 said:


> Swissvax Saphir = looks like a car wash for me today then


A car wash  hope your kiddin


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

i need some best of show if any ones givin some away :mrgreen:


----------



## seasurfer (Apr 10, 2009)

TT Greeny - Love the look of this car - have you got any more photos on here anywhere ? Looks as if its on a mission !

Seasurfer


----------



## TTgreeny (Aug 22, 2008)

cheers mate,theres a few pics floatin about,will post more when i get me new rims fitted 8)


----------

